# Direct Laryngoscopy in the OR



## BABS37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi. I've read through the different codes for this and what words to look for but can't figure out how to code this as it doesn't seem like anything was done. Here's the OP note: 

Direct laryngoscopy was then performed with Mac 111 Blade on the laryngoscope. There was a small area of irritation at the base of the right tongue, perhaps accounting for her pain with swallowing but I see no evidence of a retained foreign body or other injury. The patient tolerated the procedure well. 

Any thoughts???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mwatson@entsc.com (Mar 26, 2012)

How about 31525? Seems like a diagnostic D/L to me.


----------



## BABS37 (Mar 27, 2012)

That looked good to me. Thank you!!!!


----------



## marivic415 (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree too. 31525


----------

